# Wayne J Griffin Electric Inc.



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Any body on here work for Wayne J. Griffin Elec. that can tell me if it is a good company to work for? What are the benefits and how is the insurance. Please PM me with the info if you don't mind. Thanks in advance.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Any body on here work for Wayne J. Griffin Elec. that can tell me if it is a good company to work for? What are the benefits and how is the insurance. Please PM me with the info if you don't mind. Thanks in advance.


my sisters boyfriend works for them. i tried to get a job with them a while ago but i didnt get it. there main office is about an hour or so from my house. i been there and its huge. they do a lot of work and pay quite well. hes a helper and makes 50 cents less than me


----------



## emayer32 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an interview with them Wednesday anyone else have insight on this company?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i thought they were having major layoffs. basically be prepared to be grilled by a project manager, human resources and maybe someone else. bring a code book too if you have one. they will ask you how much feet of pipe you can run in an hour and how many receptacles you can install in an hour. my friend said a bunch of bull**** and he still got the job. he said he can install 60 receptacles in an hour and he was hired


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Up here they're apparently gobbling up some pretty big jobs. I don't think they're a bad company to work for, they seem to stay pretty darn busy.

I've worked in a lot of buildings they've done, and I've seen some Grade A work. That doesn't speak for the whole company, but there are at least some very good crews working for them.

-John


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i heard they are able to grab big jobs because they underbid everyone else and make a lot of money on change orders


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i heard they are able to grab big jobs because they underbid everyone else and make a lot of money on change orders


 Yeah, I've heard that as well. Some shady rumors about them, but this guy ain't looking to hire 'em....

-John


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

In the past they have had “bookkeeper” problems with shorting worker paychecks on prevailing wage jobs. For some silly reason the extra pay went to the companies general fund instead of the paychecks! They happily paid the workers back pay after the nice lawyers at the Department of Labor pointed out who the money belonged to. The were bard from bidding on Davis Bacon work for a number of years due to repeated violations (silly bookkeepers kept messing up). 
Watch your pay stubs.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> In the past they have had “bookkeeper” problems with shorting worker paychecks on prevailing wage jobs. For some silly reason the extra pay went to the companies general fund instead of the paychecks! They happily paid the workers back pay after the nice lawyers at the Department of Labor pointed out who the money belonged to. The were bard from bidding on Davis Bacon work for a number of years due to repeated violations (silly bookkeepers kept messing up).
> Watch your pay stubs.


Good advice.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

drsparky said:


> In the past they have had “bookkeeper” problems with shorting worker paychecks on prevailing wage jobs. For some silly reason the extra pay went to the companies general fund instead of the paychecks! They happily paid the workers back pay after the nice lawyers at the Department of Labor pointed out who the money belonged to. The were bard from bidding on Davis Bacon work for a number of years due to repeated violations (silly bookkeepers kept messing up).
> Watch your pay stubs.



HAHAHAHA!!!! Say it aint so, I thought this never happened.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! Say it aint so, I thought this never happened.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Where did you get that silly idea?:laughing:

I know not from me and I can't think of anyone saying that it does not happen at some places.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Where did you get that silly idea?:laughing:
> 
> I know not from me and I can't think of anyone saying that it does not happen at some places.



Bob you can't tell when I'm just fooling around by now??
:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

These guys are going to need a bigger wall for all the awards they won..

http://www.waynejgriffinelectric.com/news/default.cfm


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Bob you can't tell when I'm just fooling around by now??
> :jester:


 
Nope. Us rats can not tell your fooling around....you sound just like you do when you talk "union":jester::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Nope. Us rats can not tell your fooling around....you sound just like you do when you talk "union":jester::laughing:



Really??? Now my feelings are hurt. I thought we were past this. I leave my "union talk" in the union forum. Well I try anyway.:whistling2:



:jester:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Bob you can't tell when I'm just fooling around by now??
> :jester:



Can't you see the laughing smiles in my post?


----------



## emayer32 (Sep 18, 2008)

Excuse my lack of information I'm justvoverly excited but i'm appling for there apprenticeship progam


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Any body on here work for Wayne J. Griffin Elec. that can tell me if it is a good company to work for? What are the benefits and how is the insurance. Please PM me with the info if you don't mind. Thanks in advance.


 I know a couple of people that work for them. They micro manage the heck out of their electricians. 
" How many wire nuts do you need" ? They then count them out, then at the end of the day take the ones you didnt use back. 
Everything gets micromanaged.


----------



## emayer32 (Sep 18, 2008)

This is not my ideal situation to get my classroom hours and field hours from griffin electric. I would much rather go to a good school and work for an electrician. I have looked high and low no one wants to hire a first year apprentice with little to field experience. I don't see the sence in paying thounds of dollars to go to school when I can't get a job in the trade. Griffin electric is my only option just curious to know if anyone else has been through there apprentice program and what exactly there looking for in an applicant?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Let us know how the interview goes on Wednesday :thumbsup:

Going to their school is a great idea and what you learn can't be taken away when you find a better paying job.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I know many people that work there now and in the past.

Grif pays OK, but you will earn every bit of it. If you at all think it will be easy do not apply.

As far as what it will take to get hired?

If you are just getting started in the field they are not going to expect a lot of specialized knowledge.

A good work history, reliable transportation, an attitude that says 'I will work hard and show up every day' should get you in the door if they are looking for newbies.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I know many people that work there now and in the past.
> 
> Grif pays OK, but you will earn every bit of it. If you at all think it will be easy do not apply.
> 
> ...





You meant to say,

"I'm not smart but I lift heavy things"


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> You meant to say,
> 
> "I'm not smart but I lift heavy things"



:thumbup:

Yeah that would have been quicker.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Classroom training teaches you theory and how equipment works. A apprenticeship program teaches you how to be a electrician. There is nothing wrong with going to a public trade school or a junior college what that tells me that you have some desire to learn. But by no meas does it say you are a electrician . When you complete a BAT certified apprenticeship program you can say that you are a electrician.
Apprenticeship programs are better because they combine classroom and field training.


----------



## SparkyDude73 (Jul 13, 2011)

Griffin is a great option. Currently in the program and I am learning a lot with no expense to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Really old thread even this guy Bob Badger poster here.. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

They wired a supermarket near me. They did extremely neat and detailed work. Almost too neat for what that job probably went for, cost wise during the great recession of 2009.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> They wired a supermarket near me. They did extremely neat and detailed work. Almost too neat for what that job probably went for, cost wise during the great recession of 2009.


I'll translate.

The pipe looks okay, no kinks! The panels are level. They didn't use staples for exposed mc work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I'll translate.
> 
> The pipe looks okay, no kinks! The panels are level. They didn't use staples for exposed mc work.


They used lots of ty-raps to secure the MC which some say is a cardinal sin around here. :laughing: The pipe work was decent, though not much of it was used. Mostly MC cable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Really old thread even this guy Bob Badger poster here.. :laughing:


Glad he is gone ......... he was always an arrogant prick.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> They wired a supermarket near me. They did extremely neat and detailed work. Almost too neat for what that job probably went for, cost wise during the great recession of 2009.


East Prov?

Yeah neat .......... short some overcurrent protection but hey who needs that. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> East Prov?
> 
> Yeah neat .......... short some overcurrent protection but hey who needs that. :laughing:


You've done some service calls there then? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You've done some service calls there then? :laughing:


Lets just say it gets messy when someone plugs a large refrigeration unit with a short into a 60 amp receptacle that has no OCPD.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Lets just say it gets messy when someone plugs a large refrigeration unit with a short into a 60 amp receptacle that has no OCPD.:laughing:



Awesome. :thumbup: I'm kind of baffled how a mistake like that could be made though. :001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Awesome. :thumbup: I'm kind of baffled how a mistake like that could be made though. :001_huh:


480 breaker > 480 x 240 transformer > Non-fused disco > receptacle.

I am sure it was drawn that way but someone installing it should have asked about it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> 480 breaker > 480 x 240 transformer > Non-fused disco > receptacle.
> 
> I am sure it was drawn that way but someone installing it should have asked about it.


The non-fused diso should be a red flag.. I would think all the disco's on a job like that would be spec'd out as fused only.. :blink::blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> The non-fused diso should be a red flag.. I would think all the disco's on a job like that would be spec'd out as fused only.. :blink::blink:


Why would they spec all fused discos even where one is not required? In this case, OCPD was required, however, there are many times where it is not. 

In any event, it was an oversight by the engineer and the installer that led to the blow up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Why would they spec all fused discos even where one is not required? In this case, OCPD was required, however, there are many times where it is not.
> 
> In any event, it was an oversight by the engineer and the installer that led to the blow up.


Just another layer of protection compared to the cost of repairs to the equipment in a huge place like that..

I have never wired or worked in a large supermarket.. so I am just taking an educated guess what would be the norm..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In general if fuses or breakers are not code required they will not add them. (At least with the chains I work with)

In this case the non-fused disco was not more than 18" from the transformer the installer should have known.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I work for Griffin and say it is like any other company. It has a wide spectrum of electricians ranging from ****ty to pretty damn good.


----------



## SparkyDude73 (Jul 13, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> I work for Griffin and say it is like any other company. It has a wide spectrum of electricians ranging from ****ty to pretty damn good.


Agreed


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> I work for Griffin and say it is like any other company. It has a wide spectrum of electricians ranging from ****ty to pretty damn good.


You're in NC.. they do work that far down south??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> You're in NC.. they do work that far down south??


They have a southern division. Use your google once in a while.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> They have a southern division. Use your google once in a while.


:no:


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

At this point what I would do is go down to the local union hall and tell them you have a interview with griffin and see if they will hire you instead, there you will find they will have a very good apprenticeship and training program and benefits that will not be matched by griffin.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> T Use your google once in a while.


I just took your advise.. :laughing:

rook·ie   /ˈrʊki/ Show Spelled
[rook-ee] Show IPA

–noun 
1. an athlete playing his or her first season as a member of a professional sports team: The rookie replaced the injured regular at first base. 
2. a raw recruit, as in the army or on a police force. 
3. *a novice*; tyro.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I just took your advise.. :laughing:



It took you 13 minutes to come up with that. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It took you 13 minutes to come up with that.


I didn't want to hurt your feelings.. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I didn't want to hurt your feelings.. :laughing:



Or you're just a bit slow on the uptake. :yes:


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

Griffin doing alot of work around the Auburn University campus.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rick567 said:


> At this point what I would do is go down to the local union hall and tell them you have a interview with griffin and see if they will hire you instead, there you will find they will have a very good apprenticeship and training program and benefits that will not be matched by griffin.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

